#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Interventionelle Kardiologie: Elektive PCI ohne herzchirurgischen Hintergrun >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington - Mit zunehmender Erfahrung trauen sich immer mehr Kliniken, perkutane koronare Interventionen (PCI) auch ohne herzchirurgischen Hintergrund anzubieten. Die Society for Cardiovascular Angiography and Interventions (SCAI), ein internationaler ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

